# Veal Calf Question



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Thinking of raising a veal calf soon. Been reading up on the subject but still looking for more advice, positive or negative. Calf would be a Holstein...Thanks for your time.....Topside


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

topside,
If you need a vote of confidence, I for one feel that if anyone here can produce a nice finished veal it would be you!


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words Agman...I'm probably off to the sale barn next week and I'm looking to put some new variety in my families freezer. Goats milk coming out my ears and my Jersey will be freshening soon, bottom line off to the sale barn for another handful of calves...Thanks again for the compliment, I must admit your farm should be an example to others wanting to learn or just entering the business...Topside


----------



## Oakshire_Farm (Dec 4, 2008)

Go for it! Great meat and I like it becasue it dosn't take so much room in the freezer! When I raise veal I like to let them out in the barn yard and they live like any other calf! I don't like the idea of locking them up  I just raide mine like I would another calf and they have always been great!!!

edited to add, I always raised holstiens for veal


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Oakshire, you feed your veal anything other than milk products? If it's in the barn yard isn't it eating grass....I'm a little in the dark here, help....what weight do you slaughter?


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

The last thing a really care to do is pen it up 24/7...topside


----------



## Cotton Picker (Oct 10, 2008)

topside1 said:


> Thinking of raising a veal calf soon. Been reading up on the subject but still looking for more advice, positive or negative. Calf would be a Holstein...Thanks for your time.....Topside


Hi Topside.... :cowboy:

While I have never raised calves specifically for veal.... I have toyed with the concept of raising all calves destined for slaughter as vealers.... That way you would have a twofold market for excess calves... If you could score on the premium veal demand.. There ya go.... If not.. The calf would be a fine specimen to continue to raise under conventional methods to slaughter size for baby or mature beef...... 

Here's a couple of links that I scared up... You may be already privy to them.... If not..... Well.. Here ya go.....



> Veal Information Gateway
> 
> Binging you the facts about Veal
> 
> http://www.veal.ca/





> Raising Dairy Veal1
> AS-0007-00
> John M. Smith
> 
> ...


----------



## LizD (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi there; When we veal Holstien bull calves I have found the best weight gain for fat and muscle finishing to be from 110lbs to about 120lbs. We have had bigger calves, one was 154lbs  but they spend so much time filling that frame that they ended up to be almost the same hanging weight as the ones from 110 - 120 and more bone to muscle and bone trim. This could be because of our management though too so perhaps someone who raises them conventionally could offer their experience. We are organic and so the calves get plenty of whole milk, just over 4% bf, not formula which is much higher in protein, and they have free access to hay and mineral as well as a yard. For us the average weight of a 14.5 week calf is 225lbs hanging and they have about a 50% loss from live weight. The meat is light pink not white for our guys and the flavour, out of this world! Hope this helps, Topside. I would say go for it too! Liz


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

I was hoping you would chimed in Liz, thanks to you and everyone else. So it's now clear that eating small amounts of hay and grass is just fine. At that age they sure won't be eating much grass or hay. Thats a relief, 24/7 penned calves is added work I'd rather avoid. I was also curious about slaughter weight, question answered...Thanks all, sale barn here I come....Topside


----------



## Oakshire_Farm (Dec 4, 2008)

Topside, I give my calves free choice of grain and hay, when ever they show interest in trying it it is there for them. They also get milk twice a day. There is no grass in my barn yard  The cows are in at night as well my 2 goats and chickens all live there as well. I keep them in at night, so I don't worry about preditors, it also makes it easier for feedings. 

The first time I butchered veal ,it was not my intention  I had a shire mare staying at my place while her owner was in the hospital, she was heavey in foal and MISERABLE! I have always had ALL my animals living together, (horses, cows llama, goats & chickens) well this particualr mare decided that she didn't like calves sharing her pasture and kicked 2 and broke a leg on each, so I called the butcher and took them right over  It was not an ideal situation but they had great meat. Every time since I have raised them I butcher them at about 3-4 months. I don't know if that is a good time, I just do them when they start to loose interest in their milk.


----------



## Onthebit (Dec 3, 2008)

I have had Liz's veal and it is delectable! Also I was raised on a white veal farm. I never really liked the soft white veal...didn't have enough flavour but Liz's version has some flavour and the tenderness. I am going to try a couple out this year, one the traditional white veal and the other a milk fed veal and see what I like best.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

What is the difference between "white veal" and "milk fed veal"? Topside


----------



## Onthebit (Dec 3, 2008)

The meat is a light pink/white colour....they get only milk, nothing else. The pen has to be sterile and no iron to lick. Milk fed is what it says....they get milk and some hay for the rumen. The meat is tender but not white.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Liz are you butchering your own at home or sending them in? Topside


----------



## LizD (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi they have to go out for butchering if I am selling the meat, provincial law.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks Liz, I'm going to call my local slaughterhouse. Full size steers are .24 cent per live weight pound and $24 kill fee. Very cheap in my opinion, doubt the price would change just because it's a calf....Thanks for everyones time...Topside


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

Topside, you have a deal! I got all excited after reading this thread - called the butcher store: $50 kill fee, .50 hanging weight cut/process fee. 120 lb calf would average 60-70 lbs hanging weight the store said - for a total of $85 in butcher costs alone! Too much and I am just not going to be able to butcher a calf myself.... too cute. drats.


----------

